# Cannondale R800



## dws21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so im getting into road biking just for the pure fact of cross training for marathons. Hopeing to do Tri's one day though. I have a chance to purchase a Cannondale R800 model Guy says its a 2003ish for $550 and he will throw in shoes with cleats, here is the ad.
A Cannondale R800 in EXCELLENT CONDITION! FRAME SIZE 55cm! I bought this back as a spare rider from a dealer that had gone out of business. The bike was 'NEW' old stock left over from a few years before I bought it. I have had the bike about 3 years now and have ridden it ONLY 3 TIMES! The bike's components include: 
- Shimano 105 53-39 double crankset in the front 
- Rear bracket is 8 gears (21, 19, 17, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11) 
- Shimano 600 Rear de-railer 
- Shimano RX100 Combination Shifter/Brake Handles 
- Shimano 105 Brakes 
- 26" X 3/4" Wheels 
See pictures for more detail! 

Ive been to a LBS to be fitted and know it fits, but with just wanting to cross train cant seem to spend a 1,000 plus on new. So just wondering if this is a good deal? The only thing I dont like is the 26" wheels, they just look tiny compare to a 700c. Is there a diffrence between the 2?


THanks
D


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

That's definitely not 2003. Looks more like 96-97 to me. Also, looks much larger than 55, more like a 58-60 to me

I'd say that you could do better with 550$

cheers


----------



## dws21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Got any suggestions for me? Ive been looking on ebay/craigslist for about a week straight and this seems to be the only thing to pop up with 105 or better. Ive been to lbs and a few flea markets but no luck. I would really like newer, I did see a trek 1.2 tonight that i LOVED for 859 but I cant do justice for only going to be ridding 2 to 3 times a week. Is there anywhere else that I should look?


Thanks


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The bike is definitely not a 2003 models. The Shimano RX100 is a very old group that was positioned between the 105 line and their lowest line (RSX, I think). The bike pictured has 1 inch head tube with a standard quill stem. This makes it something like a late 90s model. $550 would strike me as steep for a bike that is probably over 10 years old.

Also, that does not look like a 55cm bike frame. That looks more like a 58 or 60cm frame to me. The head tube is very long for a 55cm. Also, I don't believe cannondale made frames in odd number increments. When I bought my 1998 R300, they started at 48cm in 2 cm increments. You could probably do better imho.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Got to be 63cm at least.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Did Cannondale really make 650c wheeled road bikes? If so, that would throw off the "size-by-picture-o-meter"

Regardless....
The parts are crap for that price.


----------



## holstein71 (Jul 17, 2008)

_Did Cannondale really make 650c wheeled road bikes?_

yes, but mostly on touring bikes or of course tri bikes...that frame has to be a 60 or +. offer $400 ish and ride the heck out of it..


----------

